# best song about weed?



## northerncaligrown (Oct 9, 2008)

whats your favorite song about weed! YouTube - Mac Dre a & Dubee - I Need An Eighth I need an eight!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2008)

[youtube]4U_--m-p9u4[/youtube]

I Get High - Styles P, one of my favs


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 9, 2008)

hell yea! i feel ya on that one! good choice!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2008)

[youtube]_4p69U-hqNo[/youtube]

Buddah Lovas - Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 9, 2008)

yup, i remember this shit! classic baby!


----------



## budightman (Oct 9, 2008)

Every song from Devin the Dude is about weed, and they are all hilarious.


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 9, 2008)

Luniz, I got 5 on it all 3 versions!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 10, 2008)

[youtube]-Qy9lHqQZ64[/youtube]

Blueberry Yum Yum - Ludacris


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 10, 2008)

now thats a new one for me~! prett "sicc" song!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 10, 2008)

YouTube - Afroman - Because I Got High (Uncensored)
YOU KNOW IT
AFROMAN-Because i got high


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 10, 2008)

damn, you beat me 2 it! yup! because i got high!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 10, 2008)

lol i hate afro man,


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 10, 2008)

thats the only song that i like of his! i heard some of his other shit and it was garbage! lol!


----------



## hopbr4 (Oct 10, 2008)

i saw afroman play at this little club a couple years ago and he was terrible. he did because i got high and colt 45 and all the rest of the songs were remixes of terrible club rap. like instead of "do yo chain hang hang lo" it was "do yo dick hang lo" absolute shit. 
i gotta go with 
bud smokers only-bone thugs
boys from oklahoma-cross canadian ragweed


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 10, 2008)

YouTube - Dead Prez - Twenty
dead prez- twenty


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 10, 2008)

[youtube]hTu-Sl1lilA[/youtube]

Pick It Up - Redman


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 10, 2008)

rbl posse. don't gimme no bammer weed YouTube - RBL Posse - Don't Give Me No Bammer Weed


----------



## SEF (Oct 10, 2008)

Weedman-Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## skunkdog (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnAVXMZ0940


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

Tom Petty-You don't know how it feels. Ol' school for you young crap rappers.


----------



## skunkdog (Oct 10, 2008)

YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze (older and later versions) this one's for u homegrownboy


----------



## homegrownboy (Oct 10, 2008)

WOO HOO!!!!!...thx skunkdog


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 10, 2008)

purple haze!


----------



## ineedahit (Oct 10, 2008)

"mary jane fuck me like my sister in law"


----------



## SEF (Oct 10, 2008)

Incubus (more like just DJ Kilmore)-Smokin' the herb again

YouTube - Smoking the herb again


----------



## Mentalcase (Oct 10, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1445183][youtube]_4p69U-hqNo[/youtube]

Buddah Lovas - Bone Thugs N Harmony[/quote]
yeah, thats my fav too.


----------



## leviathon713 (Oct 12, 2008)

Marijuanaville (Parody of Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd7sj0Q5my8


----------



## skunkdog (Oct 12, 2008)

YouTube - What if God Smoked Cannabis?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSmNuHQzlYg&feature=related


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2008)

[youtube]pscP7RXahDM[/youtube]

Bone Thugs N Harmony - Blaze It


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 12, 2008)

YouTube - Rick James "Mary Jane"
how about 11/5 -light your vega
or
Mac Dre-Fire
Or
John Holt- Police in Helicopter
Or
Eek a mouse- sensi party/ ganja smugglin
OR
Bizzy Bone- Fried Day


----------



## towlee (Oct 14, 2008)

Pepper-stone love

YouTube - Pepper - Stone Love (Live) (video)


----------



## berbonber (Oct 15, 2008)

YouTube - Rhyme Asylum - Smoke Screens And Pipe Dreams

or

YouTube - Jehst & Asaviour - Weed

the first one is better though especially the second verse when the instrumental changes and mc changes


----------



## towlee (Oct 15, 2008)

kinda like rhyme asylum


----------



## towlee (Oct 15, 2008)

their lyrics remind me of eminem


----------



## MrJDGaF (Oct 15, 2008)

707 how could you mention Eek-A-Mouse and not mention this? Though Ganja Smuggling is cool too. Damn I forgot about Juicy Juicy


----------



## richol (Oct 15, 2008)

My favorite songs in order of course im from TEXAS so i like my music CHOPPED&SCREWED 

Bob Marley & Sublime-Pass the Marijuana
YouTube - bob marley and sublime pass th marijuana

SPM-Something About Mary
YouTube - SPM-Something About Mary

Slim Thug- Miss Mary
YouTube - Slim Thug - Miss Mary

Slightly Stoopid-This Joint
YouTube - Slightly Stoopid - This Joint

Slightly Stoopid- Im so stoned
YouTube - *Slightly Stoopid - I'm So Stoned* Drum Cover by J


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2008)

[youtube]AhreCLlcq3Q[/youtube]

Rick James - Mary Jane!


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 15, 2008)

BECAUSE I GOT HIGH.Probably already been said but that song was EVERYWHERE.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 15, 2008)

i hate that damn song haha


----------



## berbonber (Oct 15, 2008)

towlee said:


> their lyrics remind me of eminem


yeah some are rather horrorcore, check out Unreasonable, Stark Raving Genius and Attitude Problem


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 15, 2008)

Dopethrone - Electric Wizard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHplp10kQM


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 15, 2008)

MrJDGaF said:


> 707 how could you mention Eek-A-Mouse and not mention this? Though Ganja Smuggling is cool too. Damn I forgot about Juicy Juicy


AHHHH! its true i forgot! Much Thanks MrJdGaF

What about some Cypress Hill?


----------



## hyphyjoose (Oct 15, 2008)

teamknoc - trees in my system

can't find the youtube on video, but you can find the song on limewire,


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 16, 2008)

Its true... you can't spell crap without rap.

Songwriter - Walker Young - Hollywood, CA 1 - Song - I Smoke Every Weed - Video 
^I Smoke Every Weed - Walker Young^


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 16, 2008)

Mutilationer said:


> Its true... you can't spell crap without rap.
> 
> Songwriter - Walker Young - Hollywood, CA 1 - Song - I Smoke Every Weed - Video
> ^I Smoke Every Weed - Walker Young^


haha im ok wit that, if rap is crap then rock is cock, so we like rap and you like cock


----------



## towlee (Oct 16, 2008)

Raps straight garbage these days minus Game


----------



## sb101 (Oct 16, 2008)

i'm sure somebody has mentioned this, my anthem in HS

Smokin' Buddha ~ BTNH


----------



## towlee (Oct 16, 2008)

used to get blowd as fuck to this in high school

YouTube - Mr Doctor-Fill Em Up


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 16, 2008)

MISTER DOCTOR! hahaha! you from Northern Cali (SACRAMENTO)? thats where mr. doc is from. i ain't heard this shit in years! haha! rite on.


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 16, 2008)

Rbl posse! pass the zagz potna! YouTube - RBL Posse - Pass The Zigzags (1994) Ruthless By Law Frisco shit!


----------



## vaporking (Oct 16, 2008)

i like big buds and i can not lie
all you other brothers cant deny
in walks a girl with a great big sack
i forget about a perky rack.


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 16, 2008)

YouTube - Ice Cube- Smoke Some Weed
ice cube-smoke some weed(crazy BASS)


----------



## flamdrags420 (Oct 17, 2008)

311- Who's got the herb?
311-


----------



## flamdrags420 (Oct 17, 2008)

311- Who's got the herb?
311- Hydroponics
Also love the old school cypress hill songs.
I don't know about these modern thugs, but it's all for a good cause!


----------



## flamdrags420 (Oct 17, 2008)

sorry about that double post. well now it is a triple post =()


----------



## smokeh (Oct 17, 2008)

budightman said:


> Every song from Devin the Dude is about weed, and they are all hilarious.


thats right, i was about to say devin the dude.

devin the dude - cutcha up. thats about growing.


----------



## piski (Oct 17, 2008)

best song about weed is silence, the birds chirping, wind blowing,jus quiet haha


----------



## vaporking (Oct 17, 2008)

SPOOOOON back at ya piski.. ahhh silence. most people dont want to be high with their own thoughts.......makes em feel inadequate


----------



## the widowman (Oct 17, 2008)

check the link in my signature these guys only sing about weed .


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 17, 2008)

Amy Winehouse, Addicted. This song fuckin' cracks me up. 

YouTube - Amy Winehouse - Addicted

And SICC, a few of your vids are no longer available.  (And how the hell do you embed them into your posts? I'm using img and url tags via the BB code and it's not working, nor does the straight html.)


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 17, 2008)

Illegal Smile by John Prine. 

It's a classic. One fine songwriter.

out.


----------



## toocoolo (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah! Afroman!

And "I Smoke 2 joints", the Sublime Cover from Da Yoyes!. Check this out, I made it: YouTube - Smoke 2 Joints


----------



## bigbob333 (Oct 17, 2008)

Afroman - smoke a blunt
top wordz


----------



## runaway30678 (Oct 17, 2008)

any cypress hill !!! peter tosh too !! some of my favorite videos !!!! "http://www.youtube.com/v/gnAVXMZ0940&hl=en&fs=1" " "http://www.youtube.com/v/JB6QQIwGC_c&hl=en&fs=1" http://www.youtube.com/v/zhTf2C2N5OU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param "


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 17, 2008)

wot about ''Kevin BLOODY Wilson'', amazing grass ?? classic


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 17, 2008)

[youtube]2IPiPyJbZS8[/youtube]

Do you Wanna Get High? - Lunasicc


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 18, 2008)

IF YOU'VE NEVER HEARD THIS YOU HAVE TO LISTEN!!! 

HIGH AS FUCK-Jon Lajoie

YouTube - "High as F#%k" Music Video

This shit is TOOO funny I actually laugh.lol.


----------



## moodster (Oct 18, 2008)

bush doctor by peter tosh i think green green grass of home by tom jones we all know what grass tom is on about


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2008)

Here a Calssic

[youtube]3ZJk-y9WN0s[/youtube]

I Got 5 On It - Luniz


----------



## shinobi (Oct 18, 2008)

weed by jehst


----------



## the widowman (Oct 18, 2008)

check out the link man. www.indusguys.com


----------



## wannabe grower (Oct 18, 2008)

"I love you Mary Jane", Cypress Hill and Sonic Youth from Judgement Night soundtrack.


----------



## wannabe grower (Oct 18, 2008)

"Hey,hey, hey smoke weed like everyday."-Dave Chappelle


----------



## BudMakeMeWiser (Oct 18, 2008)

richie spice - marijuana


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2008)

one of my favs

[youtube]e5Hh5xjq-OM[/youtube]

So High - The Game - The Black Wallstreet Journal Vol. 1


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 23, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1474416]haha im ok wit that, if rap is crap then rock is cock, so we like rap and you like cock [/quote]







Lol, thats fine because I dont listen to rock either, sterotypical bastard.


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 23, 2008)

Old school underground 
YouTube - Boogie monsters-Altered State of Consciouness 

gotta get weezy in there
YouTube - Lil' Wayne-Lighting Up My (LaLaLa)

aint the best ever but my favs
YouTube - Styles P ft. Swizz Beatz- Blow Ya Mind (OFFICIAL VIDEO) 

dopest reggae song to blaze to, my most listened to song in high school
YouTube - Marlon Asher - Ganja Farmer 

dope ass dancehall song!
YouTube - Daville & Vybz Kartel - Safe Sex Riddim - Weed Time


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Oct 23, 2008)

Resin-The Supervillains
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZSO6FUKDbA
this is live. still really good though.


----------



## Keenly (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone ever heard Burn One Down by ben harper? good song


let us burn one from end to end
and pass it over to me my friend


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 23, 2008)

Mutilationer said:


> Lol, thats fine because I dont listen to rock either, sterotypical bastard.


lol, i thought that up a while ago and had to use it oh well, i"ll bring it out agan some time, all jokes anyway then what you listen to?


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 24, 2008)

champaigne & reefer by Muddy Waters
Or it's 
cocaine & Reefer


"gimme champaigne when I'm thirsty.. bring me a reefer when I want to get high.."


----------



## the widowman (Oct 24, 2008)

anything by afroman is the sh#t.


----------



## flowergurl (Oct 24, 2008)

*Illegal Smile- Dr. Hook*



Oldie but goodie.....


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Keenly said:


> Anyone ever heard Burn One Down by ben harper? good song
> 
> 
> let us burn one from end to end
> and pass it over to me my friend


thats wat i was going to say... great song..

illegal smile by john prine... another good one...good call by whoever said tht earlier


----------



## Krypt (Oct 24, 2008)

Cant believe nobody has said this yet: Anthony B-Smoke Weed Everyday
YouTube - Anthony B - Smoke Weed Everyday

One of the All-time greatest reggae artists, go see him at a show and you wont listen to anyone else for a while.


----------



## Krypt (Oct 24, 2008)

this was one also one of the best I know - YouTube - Niyorah - Positive Herb


----------



## listenClosely (Oct 25, 2008)

"It's a bong, not a microphone" by Ween


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 26, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1512756]lol, i thought that up a while ago and had to use it oh well, i"ll bring it out agan some time, all jokes anyway then what you listen to?[/quote]

Uhm, hXc, Chiptune, experimental jazz screamo, and the list goes on
xD


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 26, 2008)

[youtube]I_Pw2uhkwrM[/youtube]

Weed Man - Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## dsasser (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey northerncaligrown!Thats my favorite song indeed! The song is awesome and I hear this song every time when am high because i like it so much! Nice to see that there is one another person who likes it so much and surprising to meet you here! Nice song dude!


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 27, 2008)

yah, it has to because i got high, that song describes a typical stoner!peace


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 27, 2008)

The Weed Song by Bone Thugs n Harmony

Bone Thugs N Harmony Weed Song Music Video on IMEEM Video

and honorable mention for 

Greenery by Madlib and Quasimoto

Quasimoto Greenery - FREE MP3 Stream - Listen on IMEEM Music


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaX3D8MVhNc


----------



## Pete Moss (Oct 28, 2008)

This one is pretty great, from our late friend Rod Deal, with the I Deals...


"Proud to be a Marijuana Man"...


----------



## Bongsaway (Oct 28, 2008)

Jadakiss- Blow My Mind ( tree remix) is a great one always gotta have that styles p I get high and We Smokin' as well, hits from the bong by Cyprus Hill, Sweet Leaf by Black Sabbath is way throwback... those are just a few of many of the great songs about weed and they just get better with age.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 28, 2008)

YouTube - kottonmouth kings - rest of my life

Kottonmouth Kings----- Rest of my life

games over!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2008)

oh hell naw haha fuc that KMK shit, lame as fuc...


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 28, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1532853] oh hell naw haha fuc that KMK shit, lame as fuc...   [/quote]
 fuck your gay ass shit!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ganja farmer Marlon Asha*


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2008)

all jokes bro, smoke another one


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1536896]all jokes bro, smoke another one[/quote]

hah, believe me... i did!!!  =


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2008)

haha fa sho


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 29, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1542088]haha fa sho [/quote]

how did you get 2 joints in that green ass mouth of yours!!!!!!


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Nov 2, 2008)

SPM - I Must Be High...My favorite smoking song of all time


----------



## smithb63 (Dec 11, 2008)

you know bone thugs got it when it comes to smoking songs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0Bz7UTwCmM


----------



## Bleedmaize (Dec 12, 2008)

Blacksabbath-Sweet leaf

he made love to maryjane with his voice....

powerfull song at the time!!!


MeTaL....


----------



## albright003 (Dec 13, 2008)

id have to say for rock
it would be 
what i got - sublime
rap
well theres many
but the recent is
i think its called 
smoke on - lil flip
parody of 
oh lord - phil collins


----------



## danmercier (Dec 14, 2008)

ganga babe by i dont know who


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 14, 2008)

i'll never smoke weed with willy again


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 14, 2008)

Fire On the Moutain 
By the Grateful Dead


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWqYrzy3Sl8


----------



## sooftah (Dec 16, 2008)

Styles P - Good times probably the best song.

Runner up is Quasimoto - Astro Travellin'

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8AVMcauIrSg

get get g-g-get s-stooned.


----------



## goosebumps (Dec 18, 2008)

mc chris - WiiD


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBpVP-I2E5A

No Seeds By Goose


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 18, 2008)

So I couldn't find the original by Peter Broggs...

But this Spaniard does it with some soul too....

Check it... 

*International Farmer
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJ0DAsPDGk​ 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJJ0DAsPDGk[/youtube]


----------



## Grade (Dec 19, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JAEt9CrCi_M

snoop dogg in a country song tribute to johnny cash?!!? get my money buy My Medicine... i strangely find myself quite liking it!! hah
Gradde


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 19, 2008)

Ludacris Blueberry Yum Yum


----------



## daveof59 (Dec 19, 2008)

[youtube]vfk3kqngHCk[/youtube]

Sublime - Smoke 2 Joints


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 19, 2008)

sUpA nOvA D9 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBpVP-I2E5A
> 
> No Seeds By Goose


That is a great song.


----------



## T813308004 (Dec 19, 2008)

My favorites are:
Blueberry Yum Yum - Ludacris
My Smokin' Song - Lil Wyte
Because I Got High - Afroman
We Be Burnin' - Sean Paul
What If God Smoked Weed - Afroman
Come Around - Collie Buddz
Hits From the Bong - Cypress Hill
Take Me Home Again - DZK
Get Stoned - Hinder
I Get High - Styles P.


----------



## cookin (Dec 19, 2008)

smoke buddha redman


----------



## luckie702 (Jan 15, 2009)

2 joints -spm
mary go round - spm
old english - the game
i think these songs are thee best!


----------



## SikSol (Jan 15, 2009)

not alot of love for the KMK's they got more songs about weed than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## cxt (Jan 15, 2009)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> Dopethrone - Electric Wizard
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHplp10kQM


that shit was sickk


----------



## Iceman1326 (Jan 21, 2009)

Spark another owl- Cypress Hill


----------



## gotkush? (Jan 21, 2009)

ben harper, burn one down


----------



## mariiahx3 (Jan 21, 2009)

addiction - kanye west [skip the first 10 seconds]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uO2vLiN8l4


----------



## bballdude692006 (Jan 23, 2009)

how about "champagne supernova" by oasis
or a guy that some of my friends like is called Spose and "John Madden" and "Drugs Girls Money and Liquor" is pretty good on the album but live he kinda blows


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Jan 23, 2009)

Lots of good tunes about weed. I created a playlist a few days ago that has a few songs that I like. John Prine, Neil Young, Brewer and Shirpley and more. Not nearly complete, just havn't gotten bored of these ones yet. My personal favourite is Roll another number by Neil Young. 


http://www.imeem.com/people/_v-Iozc/playlist/NRNblIeo/smoking_songs_music_playlist/


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mac Dre and Devin the Dude make some of the best weed songs.


----------



## SketzoH (Jan 25, 2009)

SikSol said:


> not alot of love for the KMK's they got more songs about weed than you can shake a stick at.


yeah kmk rock! 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2HM4Q3NonTg - wheres the weed at?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=v3emYIFVmp8&feature=related - pack your bowls

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=M_VI7MAoWjc&feature=related - Munchies!!


----------



## growwwww (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCnc4laMjg4

ENOUGH SAID! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ BEST SONG ABOUT WEED ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCnc4laMjg4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCnc4laMjg4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCnc4laMjg4


positive herb to all.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 25, 2009)

definately afroman 
because i got high

Kottonmouth kings
put it down

cypres hill also have a few good ones


----------



## zaki1990 (Jan 25, 2009)

*SMOKING GREEN - TRU*

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOdYDW_DlfA


----------



## DoughBoyBassment (Feb 8, 2009)

Kottonmouth Kings - Proud to be a Stoner.... gotta love the kings!


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 8, 2009)

DoughBoyBassment said:


> Kottonmouth Kings - Proud to be a Stoner.... gotta love the kings!


theyre good ehy


----------



## cigol (Feb 8, 2009)

Mac Dre - Come To Me [Ft. Tamir].mp3 -B


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dr. greenthumb by cypress hill
and of course, the kottonmouth kings


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 11, 2009)

Black Sabbath&#8217;s "Sweet Leaf."

Ozzy&#8217;s "Flying High Again."


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 13, 2009)

Qwel - The Highest Commitment

[youtube]mOAwl4geZYg[/youtube]



> Yo, sh*t ain't like it used to be, Not since puberty
> Who knew our paths would happen to cross so what you do to me
> But now I love you with every bit of my heart
> How I used to get you wet when I hit it too hard
> ...


----------



## smithb63 (Feb 17, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Qwel - The Highest Commitment
> 
> [youtube]mOAwl4geZYg[/youtube]


This song is sick, never heard it before...


----------



## pepperfan9888 (Feb 17, 2009)

"Bowl for Two" by The Expendables


----------



## Rod Blagojevich (Feb 17, 2009)

I think kottonMouth Kings has them all beat....didn't read the post im sure they have been posted already..


----------



## dankzilla (Feb 17, 2009)

ganja smuggling - eek-a-mouse


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 17, 2009)

dankzilla said:


> ganja smuggling - eek-a-mouse


That is a good one!


----------



## pepperfan9888 (Feb 17, 2009)

come on.. wheres the reggae love people? 

Green to Black by Rebelution is a good one too


----------



## ganjamanuk (Feb 17, 2009)

*Wayne Marshall - Legalize Ganja*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkWXm3jgDg0


----------



## dankzilla (Feb 18, 2009)

bush herb - barrington levy (i think the names wrong but w.e)


----------



## Slopy Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

Sweet Leaf by Black Sabbath


----------



## amaturepothead (Mar 9, 2009)

Necro - I need drugs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzh4Pyzcj7o


----------



## Pot Is Yummy (Mar 9, 2009)

amaturepothead said:


> Necro - I need drugs


Isnt that mostly about crack/other hard drugs?

anywayz....try 

Bizzare-Gospel Weed Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCqZWTfHe_4


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 9, 2009)

swisha smokin - z-ro


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 9, 2009)

[youtube]WKKiY-9lYwQ[/youtube]


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 10, 2009)

northerncaligrown said:


> whats your favorite song about weed! YouTube - Mac Dre a & Dubee - I Need An Eighth I need an eight!


 green thumb, 666 LBS bongsession, weedy woman, trinity (giggle bush ), gateway, harvest oh so many classics


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18jCZGm76cI

Seriously, listen to it. Amazing


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 14, 2009)

iamthewalrus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18jCZGm76cI
> 
> Seriously, listen to it. Amazing


here it is...

[youtube]18jCZGm76cI[/youtube]


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 14, 2009)

[youtube]N6DjyXQl7L8[/youtube]


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 14, 2009)

Pato Banton - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfqbMIopGwQ

Ben Harper - Burn One Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryLqfNwSSFE


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 14, 2009)

Anthony b
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGfOW0KwfGk
Give it up for the ganja planter!


----------



## Sedition (Mar 15, 2009)

Not sure if these have been mentioned already, didn't go checking every page but..
1. Burn One Down - Ben Harper
2. This Joint - Slightly Stoopid
3. High Times - Cypress Hill

There's heaps more , just can't think right now..hahaha.


----------



## lurkmaster (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd say bone thugz n' harmony - weed song, but since cannibis corpse exists...

[youtube]8AHeqiD_Qw0[/youtube]

I doubt anyone here knows who cannibal corpse is, but cannabBIS corpse is like a parody band, the cannibal corpse track is called

Mummified with barbed wire --> cannabis corpse: Mummified in bong water

they formed the band because of a huge interest in listening to cannibal corpse and smoking weed.

some other track names...

I will kill you -> I will smoke you
Monolith -> Chronolith
disposal of the body-> Disposal of the baggy
gallery of suicide -> gallery of stupid high


and my favorite track...

I cum blood --> I cum BUD


----------

